# How do I Stop Windows from Restarting?



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

Every single day after work when I get to my home computer I find that it has, once again, rebooted itself. It shows there's a "pending update" that never is able to actually update. I've sat here while it tries, and I see the error that it couldn't complete the update so it is unsaving changes or whatever it says. I have researched how to stop auto-reboots, and nothing has worked.

I've tried disabling Reboot in the Taskscheduler under UpdateOrchestrator.
I've tried going into the Advanced Settings under Startup and Recovery and unchecked the Automatically Restart.
I've tried going into another area, that I can't remember, but I remembered that I changed the reboot to reboot.old and created a folder called Reboot.

NONE of that has worked, AT ALL.

The only things I haven't tried yet were the group edit policy, because I don't have it, and changing the regedit, which I can't do because I don't have the Windows > WindowsUpdate > AU it wants you to go to to be able to edit the registry.

I leave certain stuff up overnight for me to do when I get done with work, or sometimes I'm just tired of having to bring everything back up again every single day, because nothing has worked. I don't know if it's because of this damn update it's trying to push through and failing, but this is the umpteenth time I've tried something to stop rebooting, and it's getting more than frustrating.

Please help.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please tell us the problem update's KB number, if you run Windows Update that should show it.
Also, describe or provide a link to the registry fix you mentioned.

If you have Windows 10 Home that does not include Group Policy Editor.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

managed said:


> Please tell us the problem update's KB number, if you run Windows Update that should show it.
> Also, describe or provide a link to the registry fix you mentioned.
> 
> If you have Windows 10 Home that does not include Group Policy Editor.


Hello. Here is the update it is trying to run, according to Windows Update: KB5005565

And here is one of the pages that talks about editing the registry. I saw it come up a few times across the various pages that I went to. It's about halfway down the page. This one talks about creating the WindowsUpdate folder, the other ones I came across acted like it was already there, so I was very confused by this, since in the Windows folder under HKEY_Local_Machine there wasn't a windows update folder on my computer.

I don't know if it's a viable fix, and try not to mess with the registry stuff if I can help it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

As a temporary solution you can pause updates for up to 7 days on the Windows Update screen.
Also you can adjust the 'active hours' so it will not try to install an update when you are away from the PC.

This may help too :- https://www.itechtics.com/disable-bypass-pending-updates-restart-shutdown-windows-10/


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

managed said:


> As a temporary solution you can pause updates for up to 7 days on the Windows Update screen.
> Also you can adjust the 'active hours' so it will not try to install an update when you are away from the PC.
> 
> This may help too :- https://www.itechtics.com/disable-bypass-pending-updates-restart-shutdown-windows-10/


I am no longer able to 'pause' updates, and I have it set to not reboot/update during active hours, but it's trying to update the same update, and fails each and every time. So my computer reboots every. single. night. and I'm really tired of it doing that, as I like to leave certain programs up overnight, such as game updates and such.

I will give the link a try.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

Now that I have time to look at the link, I'm not sure I'm understanding this correctly... Does using the run command '*net stop wuauserv'* that it lists stop windows from updating and restarting? I keep my computer on, and have for years and years, updating when I wanted to, prior to getting Windows 10. So if I use this command I won't have to restart my computer until _I_ want to, is that correct? Cuz I really am tired of Windows trying, and failing, to update every single night, since trying to disable windows update clearly doesn't work.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That command disables Windows Updates by stopping the service that does the updating and should fix your problem for now. Restarting will let the service run again so you would have to run that command again but if you keep your computer switched on all the time that will not matter.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

I did as the page suggested, but I supposed I'll know tomorrow when I get on the computer if it worked or not.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

It is morning, and running *net stop wuauserv* most certainly did *not work.* As I woke up this morning and everything I left up was gone, and the computer, once again, rebooted trying to push through this damn update that's never going to go through.

I think I will try the registry trick and see if *that* works, since it's now the only thing I haven't tried yet.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What update is it trying to install?
Need title and KB number!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can disable wuauserv by typing 
services.msc 
in the search area
then right click on the Windows Update service, click on Properties then on the text to the right of Startup type and select Disabled ten click on OK
You will have to restart the computer now and wuaserv should then be disabled and should stop Windows updating.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

After you stop the Windows Update service, Go to \Windows\SoftwareDistribution and rename the folder to SoftwareDistribution.old. This will make the previous downloaded updates unavailable. So whenever Windows Update decides to restart itself again, it will have to re-download the updates. What you probably have is an corrupted update. As long it keeps on retrying to install that one, it will restart in vain.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

By stopping the operating system from performing its updates, you don't solve the problem, but rather you create a bigger security problem. I believe that you have to solve the issue with the problematic update instead of hide it. You didn't reply to any of the questions Alan asked you above (Windows version, update number etc.).


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

OP stated it's KB5005565 in post #3 but has not confirmed Windows version yet (which can be done by typing Winver then Enter after clicking on Start).


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

Apologies for not getting back to the lot of you sooner, I had some family emergencies to deal with. I also had gone back through all of the interactions and I did not see where I was asked what version of Windows I was running. It was just stated if I ran Home version, I would not have the group policies, though I did state the KB update number in a response post.

Since my last post, the update that was giving me issues finally pushed through, and a second update had gone through as well according to the Update History, however I am still not able to stop Windows from rebooting every night despite having had the updates. I have done all I have stated above in a previous post, as well as the registry trick, which did not do it.

I had seen that I could stop the reboot from happening via the TaskScheduler, however when I try to stop the reboot_ac and reboot_battery, the only other reboot related tasks, it tells me I do not have admin permissions to do this. I thought I was admin since it is my computer? Is there a way to change permissions so I have *full *permissions on my own computer?

And before anyone gets upset and comes at me again, my version is Windows 10 Home.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You may have to Right click Task Scheduler and choose Run as Admin.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please click on Start and then type
Winver
then press Enter
that should show the full windows build details, please type the whole line beginning with 'Version ' in your reply


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

managed said:


> Please click on Start and then type
> Winver
> then press Enter
> that should show the full windows build details, please type the whole line beginning with 'Version ' in your reply


Version 2004 (OS Build 19041.928)

I right clicked on Task Scheduler, clicked Run as Admin, and it still gave me the same message saying that "The user account you are operating under does not have permission to disable this task".


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Click on this link to download an update that should let you install the problem update :-
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._e7e052f5cbe97d708ee5f56a8b575262d02cfaa4.msu

When it's downloaded run it and it should install KB5005260.

Now try Windows Update again to install the problem update KB5005565 and it should work this time.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

From my post last Saturday, which I believe is the last post on the 1st page,


K-chan said:


> Since my last post, the update that was giving me issues finally pushed through, and a second update had gone through as well according to the Update History, however I am still not able to stop Windows from rebooting every night despite having had the updates.


As stated, the problem update, KB5005565, had finally gone through sometime between last Friday night and last Saturday morning, though despite the update, and having stopped (or I thought stopped) updates and rebooting from happening, the computer is still rebooting every single night.

On my 'weekends' I stay up late, and sometimes get up early the next day, and I have had the computer just suddenly reboot on the nights I stay up late. It's starting to get really annoying and more than frustrating since I can't seem to control this on my own personal computer.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, my mistake, sorry


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

managed said:


> Ok, my mistake, sorry


It's okay, I'm sorry if I sound mad, I'm just really, really tired of my computer rebooting every single night no matter WHAT I do. I even tried the registry thing, clearly that didn't work. I went into settings via Task Manager and tried to stop it there, and clearly THAT didn't work either. I'm literally seconds away from just throwing the whole thing out. I hate that windows makes it to where *I can't control my own computer*.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

No problem, I understand all too well how frustrating it can be when a computer does not do what you want it to.

Perhaps you should consider putting it into Hibernate rather than leaving it on, then when you power it up all the apps will still be open and ready to use.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think I've ever put my computer to sleep, how does that stop it from rebooting when just leaving it on won't even stop it?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hibernate is different than Sleep, it saves the state of the machine when you shutdown and restores it next time you switch the computer on.

Details here :- https://www.howtogeek.com/128507/htg-explains-should-you-shut-down-sleep-or-hibernate-your-laptop/


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

Okie dokies, I will give that a try tonight and see what happens tomorrow when I get up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

@K-chan I have edited your post slightly to remove some profanity. Please adhere to the rules about posting as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

Once again, here I am. I thought using Hibernate would work, since I chose to Hibernate my computer last night, but what do I see today, to my utter lack of astonishment? Yes, that's right! Even WITH using Hibernate, my computer STILL REBOOTED. I am genuinely, TRULY, getting tired of this now. I am tired of having this happen, I should be able to control stuff like this on my own stupid computer, and I can't, and I want to know why. I want to know what I need to do, aside from just throwing it out the window, to get this to stop. Because I cannot afford another computer or to switch to a different OS all together.

And I apologize, mod, for the language. I am just truly tired of this.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

K-chan said:


> Once again, here I am. I thought using Hibernate would work, since I chose to Hibernate my computer last night, but what do I see today, to my utter lack of astonishment? Yes, that's right! Even WITH using Hibernate, my computer STILL REBOOTED. I am genuinely, TRULY, getting tired of this now. I am tired of having this happen, I should be able to control stuff like this on my own stupid computer, and I can't, and I want to know why. I want to know what I need to do, aside from just throwing it out the window, to get this to stop. Because I cannot afford another computer or to switch to a different OS all together.
> 
> And I apologize, mod, for the language. I am just truly tired of this.


No worries, even I mutter obscenities to my computer from time to time  As to the issue, have you checked Event Viewer to see what could be triggering the restart, like perhaps a blue screen?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I do not understand how it can restart from hibernate, the computer is switched off when it enters hibernate.
How can you tell it restarted ?


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

managed said:


> I do not understand how it can restart from hibernate, the computer is switched off when it enters hibernate.
> How can you tell it restarted ?


I leave my browser up, I leave Steam up, and I have a time widget that resets the chime on the hour feature whenever the computer is rebooted (I turn the chime off because it's annoying). So last night, I left everything I was using up, I clicked on Hibernate from my start bar and turned my monitors off. When I got off work today, came to my computer, turned my monitors on, all of that was gone, which is how I know it's been rebooted. No one uses the computer but me.



Couriant said:


> No worries, even I mutter obscenities to my computer from time to time  As to the issue, have you checked Event Viewer to see what could be triggering the restart, like perhaps a blue screen?


I have no idea what I would even be looking for, to be honest. I know Windows Update keeps trying to update, despite me having (thought) I turned it off. I have my downtime set to 1am to 7am, so if an update does happen, it's not while I'm on the computer. Which, when I'm playing games on my day off, I can't stay up late due to the fear of the computer just auto-restarting at some point after that. So I feel like I can't even enjoy my own computer on my "weekends".

I want to say that I really don't mind setting aside time for it to do it's update thing, but I want to be able to update when _I_ want to update, like if I know I'm going to be having a busy gaming weekend, where I might stay up later than normal, I can do that, and just update it the next day, or the next week, or what have you, when _I_ want to update. But apparently you can't do that anymore.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hibernate would make any open programs disappear because it turns the computer off, you have to switch the computer on again and it will return to the state it was in just before it hibernated.

So as far as I can tell what you are seeing is correct and it is hibernating.


----------



## K-chan (Jun 22, 2004)

So if that's how hibernate works, then if I leave a browser open, and I hibernate it, when I turn it back on and if it's "returning it to the state it was just before it hibernated" then I would see my browser that I left up before I hibernated.

But I don't. Nothing I leave up before I hibernate is there when I turn it back on.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you have any programs that scanning the drives over night?

They may be the cause of the reboot


----------



## TechJunkie486 (Oct 14, 2021)

From an Admin Powershell. Run the system file checker (sfc /scannow). If errors are found, run the DISM tool. 
(dism /online /cleanup-image /scanhealth) and (dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth) 

I have used these tools many times to fix a lot of Windows system problems as well as Windows Update issues.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

K-chan said:


> So if that's how hibernate works, then if I leave a browser open, and I hibernate it, when I turn it back on and if it's "returning it to the state it was just before it hibernated" then I would see my browser that I left up before I hibernated.
> *YES !*
> But I don't. Nothing I leave up before I hibernate is there when I turn it back on.


What exactly are you doing to go into Hibernate ?


----------

